
Google Cloud Platform vs. Amazon Web Services - williamstein
https://dev.to/bugfenderapp/google-cloud-platform-vs-amazon-web-services
======
magacloud
Great motivations behind migrating to GCP to take advantage cost, MySQL and
privacy.

Why would not you chose other dev-friendly players like DigitalOcean,
Exoscale? Are there rationale behind not adopting multi-cloud?

I would have suggested
([https://magic.cloudureka.com/#!/compare](https://magic.cloudureka.com/#!/compare))
to help you measure your ROI from AWS to GCP (and other cloud options), even
before the migration.

